

Corruption in India - bootload
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/19/corruption-india-anna-hazare/print

======
4J7z0Fgt63dTZbs
Idea of BRICS being the next up brings me shivers and keeps me awake at night.
Now that they're in town, they're bound to affect rest of us.

